# Swiss Borders. Over 3.5T GVW Tax.



## sennen523

Hi All,

Does anyone know if there is a Swiss Border Control by the Swiss Bregenz Austrian border (Lake Constance).

I will be travelling from Germany on the A96/E43 and would need to buy the 10 day GVW tax before entering Switzerland.

I would appreciate advice if anyone is familiar with this area.

Regards,
Al.
sennen523.


----------



## pomme1

Al,

I don't know that crossing, but I'd be very surprised if there wasn't one. Much smaller roads than that have manned border posts.

Roger


----------



## Jak

It would appear from google earth that there is a border crossing control at Hochst 5km south west of Bregenz - St Margrethen junction of E60 E43 Jak


----------



## sennen523

Thanks Jak, that's great.

I've had a look myself and it looks similar to the Basel border entry which i've used before.

Just got to stay off the motorway in the Austria bit, so cracked it!

Thanks for that.
Al.


----------



## Rapide561

*Toll*

Hi

Yes there is. We used that way with coaches but found it quicker to cross the border at Windau instead.

Russell


----------

